# creating offline blog?



## gfxdev (Jan 28, 2010)

hi guys,
Is there a tool similar to these just to create a complete offline blog…like a digital journal just for personal use and not to get it online?


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Feb 8, 2010)

A simple google search gave plentyyyy of links:

*www.masternewmedia.org/best-offline-blog-editors-and-web-publishing-tools-mini-guide/

*www.google.co.in/search?client=opera&rls=en&q=offline+blog&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8


----------



## kelton (Feb 9, 2010)

Please tell me something more about offline blog.


----------



## hard_rock (Feb 18, 2010)

I dont know whether it is the best method for offline blogging..

I have installed XAMP lite + Wordpress on my PC and blogging on that..since I have got used to Wordpress through online blogging...


----------



## ico (Feb 20, 2010)

See, you actually need Apache-PHP-MySQL.

Apache is a webserver software. PHP is a language for server-side scripting and Wordpress is programmed using PHP. MySQL is for databases.

If you use windows, you can simply download XAMPP Lite from here - *www.apachefriends.org/en/xampp-windows.html#646 which will automatically install the above three.

Then there will be a folder named 'htdocs' in the location where you've installed XAMPP, you have to save your website files over there. 

Like, if you saved a file named 'gfxdev.html' in that htdocs folder, to access it site from your own computer, you just have to open a browser type *localhost/gfxdev.html

I hope you got what I mean.

You can download Wordpress from here, www.wordpress.org, create a database using *localhost/phpmyadmin (don't worry this will be get installed by default) and configure wordpress accordingly. You'll have an offline installation of Wordpress running on your system.

In this case, I've installed Wordpress in 'htdocs/wordpress' folder and I can access it using *localhost/wordpress  *img411.imageshack.us/img411/7922/screenshotcy.th.jpg


----------



## Cool G5 (Feb 20, 2010)

Search Youtube for installation videos if you don't get what ico suggested.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 20, 2010)

How about making your online blog private? 
And IMHO just for this purpose a PHP-Apache-MySQL would be an overkill.


----------



## paduko (Feb 25, 2010)

thanks for the reply guys
okk...so basically i have to create a local server to host my blog...hmmm...is it heavy on resources???


----------



## gfxdev (Feb 25, 2010)

thank you guys for replying


> How about making your online blog private?


Its nice but then i need the stuff usually offline ...and too chunky(means it wud take time to load)


> And IMHO just for this purpose a PHP-Apache-MySQL would be an overkill.


i feel the same

@dheeraj_kumar most offline blog editors are basically post editors...u create a post, edit , finalize and then put it on web its like adding html coding to a ms word doc....but i think i'll give them a try


----------

